# Grinder question



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok guys I need a little help. Wife told me to order myself a grinder for Father's Day. I'm not going to be doing a ton of meat. Mostly just a couple butts at a time for some sausage. Well that's what I'm planning until the sausage addiction starts. Right now I'm looking at the Kitchener#12 1/2 hp at northern, the sausage makers#10, and the LEM 8. HELP!!!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 16, 2013)

Lots of help here...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=grinder

  Craig


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 16, 2013)

What is your price range?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

The $99 LEM #8 has plastic auger drive gears. I read some where that LEM automatically sends a spare set with every order because they break easily. It is only the $200 and up LEM Grinders that are all Stainless Steel, etc. I researched this pretty hard. In the $99 range only the Kitchener #12 (Chinese sold under a few labels) including the Sausage Maker #10 (same manufacturer) have Metal drive gears. Sausage Maker is $30 more, Northern charges shipping and Amazon has them for the same price, $99 with free shipping. There are quite a few members that own them and are happy...JJ


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have had the northern for more than 10 years. It has worked great for me. The largest grind I have done at one time is a little over 30pounds.

I would buy the same one again if this one were to fail.

let us know which one you chose and why.

Happy Fathers Day.

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 16, 2013)

the Cabelas 1/2 hp comercial is more than enough..  doing some breakfast sausage as we speak with mine 

and it's on sale right now  

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...4798880&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104798880;cat104364180


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2013)

I would get one that will last a very long time. I'm very down on grinders with an aluminum barrel, which includes all the ones that you listed. However the one that SausageMaker sells is the best of the bunch and you can get it for less, it's actually a Sunmile grinder.
The top-of-the-line LEM #8 is what I would go with, it's plenty big enough for what you're doing and should last a lifetime.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...353_-1__?N=903862932&Ntt=meat+grinder&Ntk=All

~Martin


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The $99 LEM #8 has plastic auger drive gears. I read some where that LEM automatically sends a spare set with every order because they break easily. It is only the $200 and up LEM Grinders that are all Stainless Steel, etc. I researched this pretty hard. In the $99 range only the Kitchener #12 (Chinese sold under a few labels) including the Sausage Maker #10 (same manufacturer) have Metal drive gears. Sausage Maker is $30 more, Northern charges shipping and Amazon has them for the same price, $99 with free shipping. There are quite a few members that own them and are happy...JJ


Thanks for the input. The one at SM appears to be a sunmile not a Kitchener. Sunmile just changed the design and started putting plastic gears in it. I'm sure I can get the old model from SM. I am leaning toward the Kitchener. I think it will be more than enough for what I will need.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2013)

http://www.m2cmart.com/Sunmile-1-3H...-W-Full-Set-Of-Accessories-SM-G50_p13936.html



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

*A Rose by any other name would smell as sweet*...Sunmile, Kitchener and a couple others are all made by the same Chinese manufacturer. Some times they have Round Controls and some have Square Buttons, the rest is the same... I have to agree with Martin. If you have the extra cash the LEM Big Bite #8 or #12 are some sweet Grinders that will last longer than I will...JJ


----------



## badbob (Jun 16, 2013)

I have the Lem Big Bite #8. No regrets! I love it!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

New model sunmile












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW, that sucks! Better jump on the Kitchener before they go Plastic as well...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> WOW, that sucks! Better jump on the Kitchener before they go Plastic as well...JJ


Just did. Lol. Hopefully it will be here in time to play with next weekend.  Now I have a great excuse to build my smokehouse next summer. Thanks everyone for your input. My head is spinning from all the reading and comparing. I'll hopefully get a few good years out of it.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 16, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> Just did. Lol. Hopefully it will be here in time to play with next weekend. Now I have a great excuse to build my smokehouse next summer. Thanks everyone for your input. My head is spinning from all the reading and comparing. I'll hopefully get a few good years out of it.


Why do you have to wait till next summer? Oh that's right summer starts June 21st.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol it's 68* and raining again today. I have to wait till next year because I have a lot of work to do around the house this summer. Hope to get it all done this summer so I can have a little extra time next summer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunmile makes a lot of different grinders.

FWIW, this is the new model G-50, the gears are still the same.

http://www.sunmile.com/productFeature.php?id=10203



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Sunmile makes a lot of different grinders.
> 
> FWIW, this is the new model G-50, the gears are still the same, mostly metal.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that. I like the Black Case but I could not find it for sale anywhere...JJ


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 16, 2013)

This is the one with the plastic












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## michael ark (Jun 16, 2013)

Wish it was 68 here. 95 in the shade.


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 19, 2013)

I ordered the #12 Kitchener on Sunday and its already here!!!!  Wish I wasn't on call all weekend. Looks like it will have to sit for a week. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Jun 19, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> I ordered the #12 Kitchener on Sunday and its already here!!!! Wish I wasn't on call all weekend. Looks like it will have to sit for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same grinder I have. It has worked great for me. For many years now.

Remember it is not much of a stuffer. If you are going to stuff. Then again that is

not what it was made for Buy a vertical to stuff with. remember to post pics of

your firs grind. You will have a week to think about what to grind.

Happy smoken.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats on the new grinder.....................


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 19, 2013)

themule69 said:


> That is the same grinder I have. It has worked great for me. For many years now.
> Remember it is not much of a stuffer. If you are going to stuff. Then again that is
> not what it was made for Buy a vertical to stuff with. remember to post pics of
> your firs grind. You will have a week to think about what to grind.
> Happy smoken.


That's the plan!  Stuffer may be an early b-day present.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> That's the plan! Stuffer may be an early b-day present.


I would wait till summer to buy a stuffer.

Oh look summer starts friday,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





happy smoken.

David


----------

